# Dog park, Bridget bared her teeth to other dogs



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Took Bridget to the dog park with the buckle collar for the first time. I sat on a bench outside the gate while I patiently waited for Bridget to relax and stop pulling on the leash. She quickly got the idea that we'd be outside the gate the entire time if she didn't settle down so she relaxed. There are two gates here between the dogs. We walked first one and a huge pack of dogs ran up to the gate. I allowed Bridget to sniff them and them to sniff her through the gate. Then I brought Bridget inside with them. The dogs circled around very unsure. Some sniffed Bridget and others held back. Then I saw first the first time a submissive grin but she was looking at me(which made me a little confused). This brought in all the dogs that were unsure. I knew then that I didn't have anything to worry about as I watch them all sniff each other happily so I took off her collar and leash.

To think only moments before they hated the energy she was giving out before I made her calm down. Funny how that all changed so quickly. 

This of course didn't mean we were done training. Oh no, we came here for that. She did extremely well on recalls. Now here is what I didn't expect. I actually got some pretty decently loose leash walking. I have to say it was great for a first day. Others were thinking of using a shock collars to train their dogs off leash. It went from just Bridget to another dog that joined and people actually thought both dogs were mines. Then 3 more showed up trying to do the training. I kind of failed with the 5 dogs on loose leash walking... couldn't get the treats to them all fast enough but Bridget still stayed along with her new friend. Keeping in mind that I did check with all the dog owners before passing out any treats.

Edit: Wanted to change the title to showed but couldn't do it. Don't know why.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's what i hated about the dog park - a whole herd of dogs waiting at the gate and their owners off chatting or saying "no no no" from afar like that mattered.

glad it worked out ok!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> That's what i hated about the dog park - a whole herd of dogs waiting at the gate and their owners off chatting or saying "no no no" from afar like that mattered.
> 
> glad it worked out ok!


I read a lot about it. I knew exactly what I was getting myself into. I called Bridget out of any areas where the dogs were starting to get upset with each other. Mainly the small dogs were causing the greatest trouble so we avoided them. It annoys me that people don't train their small dogs like they do the larger ones. 

The gate area was the part I read about the most. I wanted to make sure everything was perfect before opening that gate and going in. A part me as happy the other owners didn't get involved. If they get worried, upset, angry or anything else at their dogs it effects the entire area. Why don't people get that? Dog Whisperer talks about that as being the key. Haven't read too many books that focus on the impact of our emotions on the dogs or seen any live trainer talk about the importance of this. The fact that they weren't helping meant it was only Bridget's and my energy that the dogs were feeling coming into the group. 

There was a small pack there. It looked as if Bridget was invited into the pack several times and refused several times. Don't know why she refused. Probably because she still looked at me as the leader and the leader of this pack was a doberman pinscher. The dogs who formed their own pack completely ignored their owners. It was a large part of the reason that they were talking about getting shock collars. I tried to talk them out of it and probably failed because I didn't want to be rude about it. She hung around and bonded with only a few dogs that appeared to have much better training. I don't know if these other dogs weren't accepted into the pack or not. Bridget played with all the dogs but made it clear she wasn't going to join in any "pack" and they all seemed fine with that. 

I really loved being able to work with so many different dogs at once.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't you have a GSD? They don't need to be taken to the dog park.... In fact I don't think its worth the risk to take any dog, but please don't take your GSD. Any dog starts something, she will get blamed and bad sentiment like that fuels BSL, which affects us ALL. GSD's care about being with their people, not so much with doggie friends... Especially dogs of the same sex usually.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hate dog parks! Can't say it enough...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Don't you have a GSD? They don't need to be taken to the dog park.... In fact I don't think its worth the risk to take any dog, but please don't take your GSD. Any dog starts something, she will get blamed and bad sentiment like that fuels BSL, which affects us ALL. GSD's care about being with their people, not so much with doggie friends... Especially dogs of the same sex usually.


Introducing her to tons of other dogs and allowing her to play with them has gotten me to where I am now. She doesn't do any horse play that involves jumping and rolling around anymore since I trained that out. Just tag which runs out her energy. I'm really thinking I'm taking out all the aggressiveness from my GSD. We went back again today. I left after things started getting crazy. Too many dogs were coming into the place with not enough trainers, some bringing more than one dog. I looked up and saw yet another extremely happy dog was on their way in and decide to get Bridget out of there. Sure enough, it started a huge fight when that dog got in. I felt bad for leaving. Everyone I was speaking to today had no idea how to train their dogs. It was nice to sit back and share some knowledge with them on positive training and diets. I should have warned those who were taking my advice on why I was leaving but I didn't want to be rude to the new people arriving. 

The scary thing is some people want a Shepard now after watching Bridget....They have no idea what Bridget put me through lol. 

But on a more serious note what choice do I have? Most of the off leash programs around me involve shock collars. I don't have anywhere to train off leash with high distractions besides a dog park. I live in a condo so the second I take off the leash I'm breaking the law. It seems to me like the best way to gain that experience is through a dog park. The exercise I've been doing with Bridget hasn't been good enough in my opinion. Yes I train her mind, yes we do tricks, and yes she gets jobs. This stuff has always been in place. Only real difference is me not running beside her. 

Bridget has played very nicely with any dog of any sex that I give her permission to play with. I really don't understand the same sex thing being a problem. If I don't want her to play with them she doesn't and walks to me if they approach her when she is off playing with the dogs I allowed her to play with when we aren't training.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Some dogs and breeds can be quite same-sex aggressive. Bishop loves all female dogs but male dogs that get pushy will piss him off and he will growl and show his teeth which has always stopped the other dog. I don't really think of it being aggressive, but more like telling the other dog off.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Some dogs and breeds can be quite same-sex aggressive. Bishop loves all female dogs but male dogs that get pushy will piss him off and he will growl and show his teeth which has always stopped the other dog. I don't really think of it being aggressive, but more like telling the other dog off.


Louis does the same exact thing...usually when the other dog has gone too far, but no more aggression beyond that. The more I go to dog parks, the more I have grown to dislike them hwell:


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I HATE most dkog parks! I have an atypical for his breed super dog friendly pit bull(not so much with little fluff balls, then hehas a squirrel respoce:redface my dog tolerates and submits to any abuse any dog dishes out. His cluelessness in matters of hostility from other dogs means he would be an etreamely safe dog park dog, which is why i would take him, so many irresponcale people bring their non dog friendly dogs to dog parks and oi won,t put Luigi in the position to have to be as patient as he is. I have worked in two daycares, one great and one terrible, and i think it is up to people to make smart choices about wht dogs are compatible, thee istoo much chance at most dog park.


Eta, which is why i wouldNOT take him... i am typing poorly on a nook tablet


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> I HATE most dkog parks! I have an atypical for his breed super dog friendly pit bull(not so much with little fluff balls, then hehas a squirrel respoce:redface my dog tolerates and submits to any abuse any dog dishes out. His cluelessness in matters of hostility from other dogs means he would be an etreamely safe dog park dog, which is why i would take him, so many irresponcale people bring their non dog friendly dogs to dog parks and oi won,t put Luigi in the position to have to be as patient as he is. I have worked in two daycares, one great and one terrible, and i think it is up to people to make smart choices about wht dogs are compatible, thee istoo much chance at most dog park.
> 
> 
> Eta, which is why i wouldNOT take him... i am typing poorly on a nook tablet


I type on my phone at times. I know the feeling lol. Root it and get that android market on it if you haven't already done so. 

Back on topic lol.

What is going on at your dog parks? What are these other dogs doing? I guess every dog park isn't equal. Mines is small enough that I can see everything but large enough that we can stay away from anything I want to avoid. My dog listens to me and goes where I want her to at the dog park.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it must be a lot like daycares, as i said i workedat one that i loved (i used to be a groomer at these places and filledin at thedaycares for zome extra money) and one that was a free for all, i broke up SO many fights as a result of throughing all the wrong dogs together, i've seen a lot of that at dog parks, a number of dogs who really benefit from playing with other dogs just accidentally mismtched because every dog is welcome at most dog parks. I am like an over protective parent, i want to help pick my dog's friends, his judgement is sometimes doubtful

Eta, man my typing onatouch screen is BAD. Throwing, the fact that i need new glasses must be at work here too, i am typing like i'm sedated!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> I think it must be a lot like daycares, as i said i workedat one that i loved (i used to be a groomer at these places and filledin at thedaycares for zome extra money) and one that was a free for all, i broke up SO many fights as a result of throughing all the wrong dogs together, i've seen a lot of that at dog parks, a number of dogs who really benefit from playing with other dogs just accidentally mismtched because every dog is welcome at most dog parks. I am like an over protective parent, i want to help pick my dog's friends, his judgement is sometimes doubtful
> 
> Eta, man my typing onatouch screen is BAD. Throwing, the fact that i need new glasses must be at work here too, i am typing like i'm sedated!


And here I just thought you were drunk


----------

